# X Trail Engines



## Magoo (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi, I have an X Trail, excellent vehicle.
I bought it new in N Ireland, where I live, two years ogo. It is an SE+ model later called the SVE. Diesel engine, tan leather etc. Fitted chrome 1/2 bumpers(one at each corner), chrome side runners and different sump 'guards' front and rear.

About a year ago they changed the engine in new models and I think increased the power by about 20bhp. There certainly was no problem with the existing power and torque produced. Does anyone know why they did this? I thought there might be an (undisclosed) problem with the first power units? It goes well, plenty power and easy on fuel.

Mine produces too much black smoke and although they put a new management unit into it, it is not much better. Is there something I should know??

I do not want an car & engine going out of guarantee after 3 years and then failing the MOT for pollution!


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Magoo. Don't be surprised if no one answers from this side of the pond, because we don't have diesel X-Trails in Canada. In fact, we have very few diesel passenger vehicles of any kind. I understand the new diesels in Europe are great, but the average North American thinks of a diesel as gutless, noisy, smelly, hard to start and unreliable. I guess it's not true any more, but the few diesel cars we've had were not very impressive.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Magoo, sorry mate can't help you with this question, as we don't have diesel xtrail in Australia either.

Have you tried asking this question at the xtrail UK yahoo forum? UK have diesel engines for sure.

Here is the link, but you'll need to register.

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/xtrailuk/?yguid=11972148


----------



## Magoo (Mar 10, 2005)

*Thanks, wondered at the accents!!*

Thanks for your help folks. You must miss having a six speed gearbox and 40 mpg! I suppose you all have Climate control, 6 speed Cd, heated seats etc
Good luck!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Magoo, we neither have Diesel engines at Mexico in our X-Tys, not even any Nissan.

We have all the equipment you told, + cruise control, except for the heated seats..... We don't need 'em.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Magoo the first 2.2 diesel engines use a variable geometry turbo and are designed/built by Nissan. The new 2.2 DCi is from Renault and uses a different turbo and direct injection. The old 2.2 does have some problems dealing with excessive diesel dumping into the cilinders and oil consumption. Some have said the problem to be in the ECU maps, others say it is in the block design.

Personally I have a friend with a 2.2 diesel X-Trail and lately it's been dripping oil all over (it's an 02 model) while blowing black and blue smoke out the tailpipe.


----------



## Bryden (Mar 22, 2005)

*2.2 diesel engine specs.*

The engine for the 2.2 diesel was uprated during 2004 by doubling the size of the intercooler and changing to a variable nozzle turbo unit. At the same time an oil trap was placed in the hose from turbo outlet to intercooler inlet.
The gain was: power up from 84 to 100 KW. torque up from 270 to 314 NM.
Mine has only done 2500 Km so far but is running very well, especially after owning two Freelanders (truely dumb).


----------

